# Critiques on this hmpk



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

What you think about this hmpk guys? Going to buy it and wanted to know what you guys think about


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Nice little traditional HM plakat. Looks like the full 180. Nice pointed plakat dorsal. I think he is a very nice representation. Points to work on would be the short first rays on the dorsal and anal, white ventral tips and more dragonscaling. If he is young that may fill in more.


----------



## Iorek (May 5, 2013)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> Nice little traditional HM plakat. Looks like the full 180. Nice pointed plakat dorsal. I think he is a very nice representation. Points to work on would be the short first rays on the dorsal and anal, white ventral tips and more dragonscaling. If he is young that may fill in more.


he's 4 months old.


I'm googling and searching forum for form breeding and working on traits etc but does not help me a lot, most of the sites forum sends me are just showing little mendel crossing.

Can you give me a better source for form breeding?


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

You could join IBC for $20 and access to everything you need. If you google Victoria Bettas they have an outdated version of the IBC standards but you would at least get the idea.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 14, 2013)

wow he's beautiful, would love to see how he looks when he grows a little


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice


----------

